# VA New Hire Timeline



## cloughhb (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello.  I was given a tentative offer with the VA for a coding position and was told it would take "several" weeks for a firm offer/start date.  It's been a little over 5 weeks since that first offer and I've gone through the physical, finger prints, KSAs, etc.  I'm already a current VA employee, so was thinking the process might go a bit quicker, but HR just keeps telling me several more weeks.  Does anyone know the timeline for a new hire?  My lease is up soon in my current city and I will be relocating to a new city for the job and the month-to-month lease price is outrageous!  How much longer is the wait?


----------



## Daniel Rowden (Mar 31, 2014)

The problem with MRT (coder) positions in the VA is that they must go infront of the MRT board for review for GS level placing. Do you know if your position is a title 38 hybrid? If it is they can maybe place you as a temp employee until the board determines your grade level. I would ask the HR person if you are waiting on the MRT board or if it is something else? It took about 2 months for me to start from when I was offered the position.


----------

